# Multiple Keyboards and Mice on One Rig



## ThaneAzrael (Jun 15, 2011)

Recently I purchased the fantastic game Magicka for PC. It states that it is 4 man local co-op, but there's a problem: the traditional scheme for doing so is to hook up the normal keyboard and mouse, and then the last three players connect USB-equipped Xbox 360 controllers...which, long and short of it, is extremely difficult due to the mechanics of the game. 

My ultimate question is: is there some (free) way for me to get multiple mice and keyboards set up for my computer? Also, is it necessary for me to send specs? I'm running Windows 7 64-bit, and...I dunno if it's necessary for me to send anything else. 

An additional question, does anyone know if this would actually work for this game? Kind of an extra credit question, I suppose. If nobody knows, I can always playtest with whatever resources come up here.

Regards, 
Thane


----------



## JMT21 (May 5, 2009)

From their website I found this:

Local Co-Op: Yes
Number of Players Offline:	4 Players

I browsed a few forums and found this:
Local co-op controlling options - Magicka Message Board for PC - GameFAQs

Are they any other way for local co-op to play together other than using a XBOX controller ? Perhaps maybe we could try plug in another mouse and keyboard to play ? Is this possible ?

No. Sadly the only thing this game detects is other controllers. God forbid they would program anything so logical.


So, it would seem that the Xbox controllers would work fine, but that is the only option.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

see if this helps

Install Multiple Mouse and Keyboard on One Computer | Raymond.CC Blog


----------

